# I can only access HTTPS sites



## LostNConfused9 (Jan 4, 2012)

As the title suggests, I am only able to access https sites. Other standalone programs like AOL Instant Messenger are working and connected. My laptop will still connect at my friends house, the library, McDonalds, etc. It has connected at my apartment to all sites in the past, but only for a few hours before again only allowing https. The error message that comes up in Firefox is "The connection was reset" along with "The connection to the server was reset while the page was loading." If I ping google.com in cmd, it shows a response (or whatever).

I have deleted cookies/history/etc. I have done ipconfig. I have done ipconfig /flushdns. I have disabled IPv6. I have selected "no proxy" from Firefox settings. I have disabled all add-onds/plug-ins in Firefox. I have run several spyware/malware scans. I even disabled my virus protection. I've done some searching online and these are some of the answers people have given others but have not worked for me.

Since the router/modem is located in the landlord's house next door and not in my apartment, I cannot restart it or do anything. FWIW, they are running some kind of Cisco network thing that is an "open connection" but then I must log-in through a browser. 

It's frustrating because the internet will work fine for 4-6 hours and then just suddenly slow down to a painful crawl and thirty seconds later will only access https sites. I do not think it is my laptop because I can still use the internet fine elsewhere. Any help is appreciated. :ermm:


----------



## LostNConfused9 (Jan 4, 2012)

Hm, while searching for help I noticed someone said that if you cannot access http://www.microsoft.update.com/ you might have malware? If I try to go to that site it says "Server Not Found". I am using a stable connection at the moment, too.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

See if resetting your Windows Hosts File works.
How can I reset the Hosts file back to the default?

Also, restart your computer then Tap F8 and select Safe Mode with Networking. Can you replicate your issue here?


----------

